# Postcrete quantities?



## Pord (15 Jan 2019)

Afternoon all

I have one post (110mm diameter) to set in a hole 300x300x750 deep. I'd like to use Postcrete for ease and quick setting. Two questions: 

1. will a couple of bags be enough?
2. can I mix the whole lot in the hole in one go?

Thanks.


----------



## Gerry (15 Jan 2019)

I usually just use one bag to set the post then fill in the rest with normal concrete mix.
You can chuck the mix in dry by the shovel and just mix it in the hole

Gerry


----------



## sammy.se (15 Jan 2019)

2 bags should be enough. Pour in one bag (ideally it's a 2 person job), and use a stick to poke the postcrete to release air bubbles . Pour the water on, and poke again to ensure the water gets to the bottom of the hole. You can't really mix it, it goes off very quickly. Pour the second bag on, and repeat the process.

I did 20 posts last summer this way. 

If you have some hardcore lying around, you can chuck that in with the first bag to bulk it up. You can even use some large hardcore pieces to wedge the post in place while you pour the postcrete. 

Make sure there isn't any wood in there. It will rot away and leave a void.

Hth

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## Pord (15 Jan 2019)

Thanks both, exactly what I was looking for.


----------

